# Antivirenprogramm fürs (Android) Handy - sinnvoll? Welche sind empfehlenswert?



## RubenPlinius (28. Juni 2011)

hallo leute

ich möchte mir für mein android (2.2.1) ein antivirenprogramm zulegen
von dem her was ich bisher gelesen habe gibt es ja eine namhafte auswahl:
bitdefender
mcafee
kaspersky
g-data
etc.

aber zb bitdefender ist eine cloud-lösung, das kommt für mich nicht in frage
mcafee würde ich aus 2 gründen bevorzugen: siteadvisor und ich nutze mcafee auch am pc und bin damit sehr zufrieden - allerdings kostet die lizenz 30$, und das ist gelinde gesagt ein wucher
g-data ist an sich gratis, das update-abo kostet aber 10€ im jahr, gratis für g-data pc-kunden - nun ja, bin kein g-data kunde, daher kostenpunkt 10€
kaspersky scheint viele features zu bieten aber ich bin verwirrt: 7€ im market - auf der hersteller seite steht aber 24€ - kostet die app 7€ und das abo dann nochmal 24€ oder sind die 7€ im market einfach ein schnäpchen?

kennt ihr noch andere anti viren programme für android?
welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
und seht ihr einen nutzen darin?

herzlichen dank im voraus!


----------



## skyline930 (28. Juni 2011)

Wieso zum Teufel braucht man ein Antivirus auf dem Handy? o.O
Keine dubiosen .apks öffnen (was als Standard-Einstellung sowieso geblockt wird), und soweit ich weiß sind damit auch Drive-bys beim Surfen auch nicht möglich. Ich sehe darin nur Abzocke in Form von Pseudo-Sicherheit.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel braucht man ein Antivirus auf dem Handy? o.O
> Keine dubiosen .apks öffnen (was als Standard-Einstellung sowieso geblockt wird), und soweit ich weiß sind damit auch Drive-bys beim Surfen auch nicht möglich. Ich sehe darin nur Abzocke in Form von Pseudo-Sicherheit.



ich weiß nicht...also ich mach mir schon gedanken um die sicherheit
einerseits diebstahlschutz, aber letztlich bringt es nur die "genugtuung" das handy fern-sperren zu können
aber auch der malware schutz ist mir wichtig, da ich smartphones schon als zukünftige angriffsfläche sehe
vll ist es noch zu früh auf sicherheitsprogramme zu setzen, ich weiß nicht, aber die problematik wird auf jeden fall aufkommen, da bin ich mir sicher

mcafee wär da halt auch wegen dem siteadvisor super...aber preislich halt jenseitig :/

und drive-by infektionen sind nicht möglich? also ich hab schon immer die angst, dass es irgend ein wurm schaffen könnte einfach beim surfen ins system einzudringen...das wäre ärgerlich
oder zb wenn jemand einen virus im market einschleußt...kann ja sogar sein, dass seriöse anbieter befallen werden und mal lädt sich den wurm dann unwissentlich aufs handy...

ja...nennt mich ruhig paranoid xD
aber was bleibt einem heute schon noch groß übrig xD


----------



## Xerivor (28. Juni 2011)

Es ist halt schon desöfteren vorgekommen das "gefakte" Apps im Market aufgetaucht sind die vorgekault haben seriös zu sein so schnell kann es passieren


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Juni 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Es ist halt schon desöfteren vorgekommen das "gefakte" Apps im Market aufgetaucht sind die vorgekault haben seriös zu sein so schnell kann es passieren



eben, vor soetwas habe ich angst
daher würd ich eben gerne eine security suit kaufen, allerdings bin ich nicht bereit, wie im falle mcafees mehr für die mobile security suite zu zahlen, als für die desktop version (ist ja auch irgendwie schräg)
kaspersky würd mich im moment preislich am meisten interessieren (sofern es sich bei den 7€ im market tatsächlich um das jahres abo handelt), immerhin dürfte kaspersky ja am pc recht ordentlich arbeiten aber auf android hab ich noch zu wenig davon gehört
g-data kenn ich halt generell zu wenig, außerdem sind 10€ für das jahres abo recht viel, dafür, dass der leistungsumfang geringer ist als bei kaspersky

und bitdefender...naja cloud security mag ich nicht so sehr

und dann gibt es ja noch zahllose "halb-bekannte" anbieter von security suites (wie lookout etc) aber denen trau ich nicht so ganz über den weg

aber ich wär halt für jeden rat und jede einschätzung sehr dankbar!
immerhin will ich kein geld für was komplett nutzloses rausschmeißen xD


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2011)

Ich nutze derzeit die Beta von ESETs Android Security Software. Das sind die Jungs, die auch nod32 machen, den imo besten Scanner auf dem PC. Das Ding frisst kaum Ressourcen, meldet sich nur wenns wichtig ist und scannt jede App, die neu aufs System kommt. Dazu gibts Antitheft (Remote Wipe etc.) und Passwörter. Kostet, da noch beta, keinen Cent. Keine Ahnung, obs irgendwann was kosten wird. Das wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Juni 2011)

ah, ich schau mir eset gerade im market an...
ist das ein cloud security program oder lädt man sich da jeweils updates?
und ist das ähnlich wie avira (oder wie das heißt) am pc, sprich ich bekomm dann werbung oder so?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2011)

Es updated selbst über den Server von ESET, also ähnlich wie die altbekannten PC Suites. Man kann ein Update auch manuell anfordern.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Juni 2011)

danke dir

ah okay, dann ist das auf jeden fall besser als bitdefender (besser im sinne von "meinen ansprüchen eher genügend" ^^)
und von der scan leistung her...kann man da einschätzen ob eset, kaspersky, mcafee oder g data die nase vorne haben?


----------



## Dracun (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn die App genauso arbeitet wie im PC Bereich, dann bist du sicher genug. 
Nutze NOD32 auch seit Jahren und bin sehr, sehr, sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Juni 2011)

So hab mir ESET auch erstmal für das Handy geladen


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Juni 2011)

hm ich nutze auch kein Antiviren oder Schutzprogramm! Ich geh aber auch sehr behutsam um installieren nur bekannte Apps und vor allem gucke ich mir die gewollten berechtigungen an....

Aber vielleicht probier ich auch mal eset aus!


----------



## Aldaria (5. Juli 2011)

Bin zwar kein experte in Sachen Smartphone, aber wäre es nicht sinnvoller, die Apps via PC zu installieren und mit der Engine auf dem grossen Rechner zu prüfen, als die Smartphones damit zu belasten?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juli 2011)

Der kleine Scan nach dem Download schadet keinem Telefon. Die Dinger haben ja keine Guard-Funktion im eigentlichen Sinne, auch weil Schadsoftware nur über Direktdownloads aufs Telefon gelangen kann und diese eben gescannt werden. Ganz nebenbei gesagt: Ich würde mir nie die Mühe machen jede App einzeln am PC zu laden, dann auf die SD-Karte des Telefons zu schieben und dort dann per File Explorer zu installieren.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein experte in Sachen Smartphone, aber wäre es nicht sinnvoller, die Apps via PC zu installieren und mit der Engine auf dem grossen Rechner zu prüfen, als die Smartphones damit zu belasten?



Ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass ein PC-Antivirus auch Smartphone-Viren entdeckt.
Außerdem wirst du die wenigsten Apps einfach so downloaden können ohne den Weg über den Markt zu gehen.

Meiner Meinung nach braucht kein AV auf einem Smartphone, solange man selbst vorsichtig genug ist. Wichtiger wären da die Zusatzfunktionen, wie Ortung oder Remote-Wipe.


----------

